# Optima Rider Recumbent Trike.



## Gorweddol (6 Oct 2019)

Hi All,
Searching for information about the Optima Recumbent Trike,
If anyone has information on the hydraulic braking system or fitting front wheels/ to a system with drum brakes. 
Love to hear any feedback with reference to this trike.
I have a couple of issues that I hope some one out there might be able to help with.
Cheers


----------



## voyager (6 Oct 2019)

Seen that photo before somewhere , is this the missing spacer problem ?

regards emma


----------



## neil earley (6 Oct 2019)

Gorweddol said:


> Hi All,
> Searching for information about the Optima Recumbent Trike,
> If anyone has information on the hydraulic braking system or fitting front wheels/ to a system with drum brakes.
> Love to hear any feedback with reference to this trike.
> ...


On my ice recumbent the spacer is stepped (taper) so it locates onto back backplate,on picture cant see if your spacer is the same.


----------



## Gorweddol (6 Oct 2019)

voyager said:


> Seen that photo before somewhere , is this the missing spacer problem ?
> 
> regards emma


Hi Ema yes most likely just spreading the question as wide as possible in the hope of a positive answer. Living in hope.
Cheers


----------



## Gorweddol (6 Oct 2019)

neil earley said:


> On my ice recumbent the spacer is stepped (taper) so it locates onto back backplate,on picture cant see if your spacer is the same.


Hi Neil. The spacer. I have is not tapered, so as far as I see it it’s not directional .I have tried the spacer either way round and swapped the spacers round ie from the other front wheel. The end result is the same. 
Cheers


----------



## Nigelnightmare (7 Oct 2019)

What's wrong with the front brakes?


----------



## Gorweddol (7 Oct 2019)

Nigelnightmare said:


> What's wrong with the front brakes?


I have hydraulic oil seeping from the slave cylinder. I was just wondering with the vast knowledge out there, if anyone had any details repairing, servicing Hydraulic brakes. In particular for the Optima Rider trike. A long shot but you never know.The problem will be getting parts so I am sure everyone is going to shout change to disc, or cable. Be nice to keep it as original as possible.
Cheers


----------



## voyager (7 Oct 2019)

https://sheldonbrown.com/drum-brakes.html

or 

https://www.sjscycles.co.uk/hub-spares/sturmey-archer-brake-shoe-service-kit-70-mm-hsb356/


----------



## Nigelnightmare (7 Oct 2019)

Could you modify one of these:-
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Hot-Blac...527649?hash=item5d91e2f0e1:g:prYAAOSw5yFayu~~
I know it "Pulls" rather than pushes like yours but it shouldn't make any difference with the SA brakes.


----------



## voyager (7 Oct 2019)

the S/A unit pulls a short cable ,
All slaves have different bores and strokes , probably easier to convert to cable , but it loses it's originality .

Fitting discs would become an expensive option as well.

Agree with C try and keep it original if the spares are available somewhere.

regards Emma


----------



## voyager (7 Oct 2019)

from S/A site 
ww.sturmey-archer.com/en/products/detail/x-fd


----------



## Nigelnightmare (8 Oct 2019)

Sorry if you've already done this but,
Have you tried contacting OPTIMA and asking them, they might have a refurb kit for the brake cylinder or tell you the maker's name so you can go direct.


----------



## 404 Not Found Anywhere (8 Oct 2019)

If it’s hydraulic then I suspect it may be a Sachs rather than Sturmey hub. I don’t think SA made a hydraulic brake but I’m pretty sure Sachs did (they also did parts for mini mopeds so this would fit in with their product line). You might try tracking down someone with a Brox quad, they had hydraulic hub brakes.
I’m not sure of the intercompatibility of SA and Sachs hubs, if the axles are the same diameter switching to cable SA hubs might be the most sustainable option.

http://broxcompact.blogspot.com/?m=1


----------



## Gorweddol (9 Oct 2019)

Nigelnightmare said:


> Sorry if you've already done this but,
> Have you tried contacting OPTIMA and asking them, they might have a refurb kit for the brake cylinder or tell you the maker's name so you can go direct.


Hi ,yes I have been speaking with Optima. They have been helpful considering it’s an older model, but have not really found any solution.


----------



## Gorweddol (9 Oct 2019)

404 Not Found Anywhere said:


> If it’s hydraulic then I suspect it may be a Sachs rather than Sturmey hub. I don’t think SA made a hydraulic brake but I’m pretty sure Sachs did (they also did parts for mini mopeds so this would fit in with their product line). You might try tracking down someone with a Brox quad, they had hydraulic hub brakes.
> I’m not sure of the intercompatibility of SA and Sachs hubs, if the axles are the same diameter switching to cable SA hubs might be the most sustainable option.
> 
> http://broxcompact.blogspot.com/?m=1


Thanks,
The hydraulic parts are Sachs as you say, not sure about the wheel hub though as that appears to have no identification marks on it. I am hopping to put a spacer inside the wheel hub and hope that cures that issue. Then it’s back to resolving the leak. I think I may have located a used cylinder but waiting to have that confirmed. It would be great to have two new ones fitted or least serviced with new seals. If not then as you say it may be a change to cables. I am hoping to keep it as original as I can , but frustration is gaining on me.

All avenues are worth a try . 
Many thanks


----------



## voyager (9 Oct 2019)

wiki says the system is more than likely sachs ( also Dutch like the optima ) 
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bicycle_brake

From what l have found on the other forums , it appears that the few that have had problems have gone the Sturmey Archer upgrade route.


regards Emma


----------



## voyager (9 Oct 2019)

doesn't @classic33 have a Brox quad ? Who might be able to give an answer ☺ 



Regards Emma


----------



## classic33 (9 Oct 2019)

voyager said:


> doesn't @classic33 have a Brox quad ? Who might be able to give an answer ☺
> 
> 
> 
> Regards Emma


Hydraulic front and rear.
SA drum brakes on the rear, disc up front.

The rear has a "splitter", the front feeds one side, then onto the other side.


----------



## classic33 (10 Oct 2019)

Do the mounting bolts match up with hydraulic disc brakes, and can you refit the wheels with the same bolts/fixings?


----------



## Anarco (23 Oct 2019)

Hi the hydraulic parts are all magura .....slave cylinders are still available ....UK ..sales and technical.Slave cylinder part No. 0730238. slave 831.500
Fluid can leak from bar lever caused by wear on plastic piston.This can be fixed by wrapping successive layers of ptfe tape round piston and working it up and down lubricated cylinder bore after first inserting spring and pushing with a rod through hydraulic line hole. 
I've had my rider for years...dead original and done all fixes on it....runs like a watch ...Cheerio !!


----------



## Gorweddol (24 Oct 2019)

Anarco said:


> Hi the hydraulic parts are all magura .....slave cylinders are still available ....UK ..sales and technical.Slave cylinder part No. 0730238. slave 831.500
> Fluid can leak from bar lever caused by wear on plastic piston.This can be fixed by wrapping successive layers of ptfe tape round piston and working it up and down lubricated cylinder bore after first inserting spring and pushing with a rod through hydraulic line hole.
> I've had my rider for years...dead original and done all fixes on it....runs like a watch ...Cheerio !!


Hi,
I am having numerous issues building my Optima Rider. Would you mind me messaging you for some addvice.
Regards
Charlie.


----------



## Gorweddol (26 Oct 2019)

Anarco said:


> Hi the hydraulic parts are all magura .....slave cylinders are still available ....UK ..sales and technical.Slave cylinder part No. 0730238. slave 831.500
> Fluid can leak from bar lever caused by wear on plastic piston.This can be fixed by wrapping successive layers of ptfe tape round piston and working it up and down lubricated cylinder bore after first inserting spring and pushing with a rod through hydraulic line hole.
> I've had my rider for years...dead original and done all fixes on it....runs like a watch ...Cheerio !!





Gorweddol said:


> Hi,
> I am having numerous issues building my Optima Rider. Would you mind me messaging you for some advice.
> Regards
> Charlie.


Hi,
Is this the same slave cylinder your are referencing .I am not having a lot of luck finding it on the Magura site

Many Thanks,
Charlie


----------



## Anarco (17 Nov 2019)

Gorweddol said:


> Hi,
> Is this the same slave cylinder your are referencing .I am not having a lot of luck finding it on the Magura site
> 
> Many Thanks,
> Charlie


Hi Charlie.....sorry for the delay....I don't often use this forum
Righty Ho...... that's the slave cylinder ....and I've never had any trouble with mine ( keep them covered with piece of innertube to prevent water and grit.I would suspect they will be fine ...they are a sealed unit....but piston length can be adjusted after undoing lower lock nut.

Magura Sales technical 0800 /0323145...... However this might now be defunct . and a web search might be necessary for German distributer. The only trike using the same hydraulic hub brake set up is ANTHROTEC (they have used it for years) http://www.anthrotech.de/ check their site.
The original brake lever can be stripped down to service the piston and what is more piston travel can be adjusted by a lever screw. Magura parts are pricey...but there you go....probably easier to get the bits off anthrotech. In my experience all the original levers leak from new but can be easily fixed ... and breaking system bled using shimano mineral brake oil ....much cheaper and easily as good as Magura (dont use DOT fluid it will destroy the seals) Once the breaks are set up they last for ages and ages.


----------

